# Check Out This Band!!!



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I came across this band through another band's site. www.ghoulsquad.com You can download some of their songs on the sound page. You also check out the links page too, some interesting stuff IMO.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Some pretty good stuff. 

It's actually kinda a bummer because they remind me a lot of some of the old Badass stuff and some of the live shows at the greatest venue on Earth, the Tsing Tao! They made the best vodka free screwdrivers on the planet at that place!


----------

